# Question on Emergency Ballast



## CES (Jan 18, 2013)

I am installing a Tamlite OMX 1400-LP Emergency ballast in a 6lamp high bay fixture, this model will fire 2 lamps of a 3lamp ballast but all I can get is 1 lamp to work. The supply house contacted Tamlite and they sent a different schematic but same results. I am ready to pull my hair out, does anyone have any experience with these.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you let them get a full charge before testing?


----------



## CES (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, the first diagram has been powered for several days. I tried the new diagram today which resulted in with constant power only 2 bulbs would light, the third bulb only when in backup mode. I set a fixture on a workbench and powered off a cord. I know there are several schematics and the factory supplied the wrong one once so maybe they did again.


----------

